# Louisiana PE Exam



## cjdecuir (Apr 22, 2009)

Well this is my third time that I am going to take the exam, and I am going to be back at the location that I BOMBED the exam the first time that I took it. Does anyone know why we have to take the exam in a barn again and why it is not back at the River Center. There are a whole lot less hotels around Gonzales and Baton Rouge is a whole lot more central location than Gonzales. Well I am just trying to vent a little bit, and starting to relax, gonna pass this thing this time. All that I have left to do is a little organization of the MERM.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 22, 2009)

Good luck! Just be as relaxed about it as you can.


----------



## cjdecuir (Apr 22, 2009)

How many people are tired of hearing "good Luck" or "you'll do fine". If this test was about luck I would not have failed the last two times, I would have been lucky enough to get two more right. And the one that is getting me this time around is "well third time is a charm"


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 22, 2009)

Luck does have something to do with it. Good Luck can bring you questions all from your strong areas or Bad Luck can bring questions all from your weak areas.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 22, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> Luck does have something to do with it. Good Luck can bring you questions all from your strong areas or Bad Luck can bring questions all from your weak areas.


that's why I refuse to try out for JEOPARDY! I know I would kick ass on that show, but with my luck, the show I'm on would have categories like "13th Century Poets" and "Slovakian Pottery".....


----------



## cjdecuir (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, I hope I am lucky in the questions that I get, but I also hope that I am more prepared to handle anything that is thrown at me.


----------

